# probleme connexion mac / windows 2008 TSE



## jeanmarcb (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

J'essaye de relier des clients mac a un serveur tse windows 2008 via remote desktop connection client 2. Malheuresement ca ne fonctionne pas, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant lors de la connexion "vous avez été deconnecté de l'ordinateur windows en raison de problème durant l'execution du protocole de gestion de licence".quand j'essaye avec des clients windows xp sur ce meme serveur 2008 pas de probleme et quand j'essaye les clients mac sur un serveur 2003 ca fonctionne aussi 
niveau serveur 2008 tout est bien parametré (gestionnaire de licence ts, service ts)
D'ou ma question le client rdc 2.0 est comptablie avec le protocole rdp 6.1
il doit y avoir un réglage à faire quelque part mais ou ??

merci


Pour les problèmes de réseau, il y a un forum intitulé "Internet et réseau", ça ne se passe pas dans "Applications" (comme je l'explique dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster") !

On déménage.


----------

